# Burning Oil Smell coming through Vents



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a 95 HB ka24e and I recently changed my oil. I run mobil 1 synthetic 5w-30. A couple weeks later I noticed burning oil smell coming through my vents. I checked my oil level and it was down a half quart! I don't have any oil drip marks underneath where I park. I have been running the synthetic since I bought the truck. There always has been what seems like a slight leak around my valve cover, but I never smelled the buring oil smell and the oil level never went down that fast. I'm assuming it is slowly dripping onto the exhaust manifold. Is this an accurate assumption? Is this a common occurance with these trucks? Would switching to a non-synthetic thicker oil stop this? Is it bad to switch suddenly back to non-synthetic? Thanks..


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

BeachBuggy said:


> I have a 95 HB ka24e and I recently changed my oil. I run mobil 1 synthetic 5w-30. A couple weeks later I noticed burning oil smell coming through my vents. I checked my oil level and it was down a half quart! I don't have any oil drip marks underneath where I park. I have been running the synthetic since I bought the truck. There always has been what seems like a slight leak around my valve cover, but I never smelled the buring oil smell and the oil level never went down that fast. I'm assuming it is slowly dripping onto the exhaust manifold. Is this an accurate assumption? Is this a common occurance with these trucks? Would switching to a non-synthetic thicker oil stop this? Is it bad to switch suddenly back to non-synthetic? Thanks..


I think nowadays its completely safe to switch back and forth from synthetic to conventional oil. I've done it off and on in my 97 HB ka24e and never had any problems. It sounds like your valve cover leak may have gotten worse, whether that has anything to do with your syn. 5w-30 is anyones guess. You'll probably find an assload of opinions on both sides of that issue. Myself I would replace the valve cover gasket and take it from there. Its an easy and cheap fix and it needs to be done anyway. Before you do that you might want to just check to see if your valve cover might just be loose. I've had to retighten mine from time to time and it could save you a little extra work. Good luck.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

X2 what he said.


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks guys, I'll check it out


----------

